# Beef Finger Ribs - Q-View



## philh (Feb 21, 2012)

I usually cook pork ribs, but the wife wanted beef ribs. We picked up these beef finger ribs for about $1.50 a pound. Figured that was cheap enough for a test.

I smoked them on my Masterbuilt Propane XL at 225 degree's. I used the 2-2-1 method. I had never tried that before. I usually cook them the whole time uncovered. Wife was skeptical but I wanted to try that.

I seasoned the meat with Sea Salt, Coarse Black Pepper and Powdered Garlic.

I used Oak chunks for the smoke. I had smoke going the whole time.

Here are the final pics..

Phil














Wife loved them.. I think next time I will do the 3-2-1.. We like our meat done a bit more than most people..


----------



## whittling chip (Feb 21, 2012)

Boy you got that smoke ring down. I was just looking, no admiring, your brisket post with your new smoker. I just can't get over that smoke ring on your briskets!

I like the comment "we like our meat done a bit more that most people" in both of your posts.

BTW- I have family in Zapata and when you say Your from "Deep South Texas" I know what you mean.

Thanks for the post.

I think I'm going to put this pic of your brisket on my computer desktop:


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 21, 2012)

Now that's some fine looking meat. Love the smoke ring.


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 21, 2012)

Very, very nice!!

  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   on the smoke ring


----------



## harleysmoker (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks good, Beef ribs on my menu tomorrow night, was gonna do them today but didn't have enough time.


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 22, 2012)

it looks great


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2012)

Awesome looking ribs Phil!


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 22, 2012)

Ribs looks great :drool


----------



## ecto1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks good I would love a plate of that.


----------



## bigeyedavid (Feb 22, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that picture


----------



## frizzlefry (Feb 22, 2012)

Those ribs look delicious!!!


----------



## redclaymud (Feb 22, 2012)

It makes me think I bought the wrong MasterCraft smoker.  Everything looks perfect.  This brisket looks outstanding.


Whittling Chip said:


> Boy you got that smoke ring down. I was just looking, no admiring, your brisket post with your new smoker. I just can't get over that smoke ring on your briskets!
> 
> I like the comment "we like our meat done a bit more that most people" in both of your posts.
> 
> ...


----------



## philh (Feb 22, 2012)

If I knew you were going to use the pic as your desktop I would have wiped off the plate first.. lmao Thanks for the compliment..

 


Whittling Chip said:


> Boy you got that smoke ring down. I was just looking, no admiring, your brisket post with your new smoker. I just can't get over that smoke ring on your briskets!
> 
> I like the comment "we like our meat done a bit more that most people" in both of your posts.
> 
> ...


----------



## philh (Feb 22, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Now that's some fine looking meat. Love the smoke ring.




Thank you..




raptor700 said:


> Very, very nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you..




HarleySmoker said:


> Looks good, Beef ribs on my menu tomorrow night, was gonna do them today but didn't have enough time.




Good luck on the ribs..




africanmeat said:


> it looks great




Thanks




SmokinAl said:


> Awesome looking ribs Phil!




Thank you....




jrod62 said:


> Ribs looks great




Wife thought so.. Thanks




ECTO1 said:


> Looks good I would love a plate of that.




Wife loved them.. Little boy wouldn't even taste them.. :(




Frizzlefry said:


> Those ribs look delicious!!!


Thanks


----------



## philh (Feb 22, 2012)

Is your smoker electric or propane? I have both & prefer the propane..

Thanks for the compliments..

Phil


redclaymud said:


> It makes me think I bought the wrong MasterCraft smoker.  Everything looks perfect.  This brisket looks outstanding.


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 22, 2012)

The ribs and brisket look great Phil!  Very nice smoke ring on both.  Nice job indeed!

-Salt


----------



## philh (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you very much GrayStratCat..


----------



## capntrip (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks very nice!!


----------

